# TIVO Bolt Incompatible with TCL TV



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

Just hooked up a TiVo BOLT VOX 1TB to a 43" UHD 4K tv #43S423 thru HDMI but I don't get a signal. I tried my Roamio OTA and bingo works great. Since everything is networked I guess it don't matter to me. It is a nice inexpensive TV so I cant complain much. Tried the one code for my remote from TIVO and that did not work. Found another code in the forum code history that did #1264 or 0999. Im curious if others had this issue with TCL TVs.


----------



## Jeff Thompson (Dec 6, 2016)

I have a TCL Roku TV and it works great with my Bolt+...


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

My Roamio and Bolt both work fine with my TCL Roku TV (55”, 2016 version).


----------



## Wayoverpar1 (May 19, 2017)

I have a TCL Roku 4k that works perfectly with my Bolt. I would suggest getting a new high speed HDMI cable rated up to 18Gbps and re-install the Bolt.


----------



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks took your advice just ordered new HDMI cables. I had older cables and this is our first 4K TV. Other than that the TV works great with the Roamio very good picture and sound well worth the price.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

mobouser said:


> Thanks took your advice just ordered new HDMI cables. I had older cables and this is our first 4K TV. Other than that the TV works great with the Roamio very good picture and sound well worth the price.


Bolts can be finicky with HDMI cables. Did you try the one that came with it? Otherwise, Wayoverpar1's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

My dad's Bolt quit working with a TCL. It's the 2019 65" version. It's always been finicky, but now we just get no signal. My guess is a recent update, because it works fine on another TV (and the Apple TV works fine with the same port/same cable on the TCL). I'm about to give up on Tivo.

Edit: And we've tried many cables.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

dig_duggler said:


> ...(and the Apple TV works fine with the same port/same cable on the TCL).


Have you tried the Bolt with other HDMI Ports on the TV?



dig_duggler said:


> Edit: And we've tried many cables.


Also, try limiting the Bolt video settings to just 720P (No Auto ever), and work up from there.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

dig_duggler said:


> My dad's Bolt quit working with a TCL. It's the 2019 65" version. It's always been finicky, but now we just get no signal. My guess is a recent update, because it works fine on another TV (and the Apple TV works fine with the same port/same cable on the TCL). I'm about to give up on Tivo.
> 
> Edit: And we've tried many cables.


My 2017 TCL is working fine with my Bolt+. My TCL has been finicky as well but if it ever stops working, I'll likely give up on TCL and keep my TiVos.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

We've tried both ports (the ARC port is hooked up to a Beam, and has to stay on it). And I've had him take it to another tv, set the output to 1080p, and still nothing on the TCL. Although I don't know if the Tivo is smart enough to do per-device settings. 

He loves the TV (and you can get a really nice 65" TCL for much less than other brands), and he's on his second one from Best Buy (because of all the handshake issues before). The handshake issues persisted between TVs, so it's definitely NOT the TV. This is the first time there's just no signal no matter what we've tried. He was already a bit fed up b/c the signal would go to a test pattern/grey screen multiple times a day. And again, an Apple TV and a Firestick have 0 issues (on the same port, with the same cable...). We even tried a HDMI splitter since that was suggested in a few other threads, but still just stuck at No Signal with the Bolt.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Wigohwt said:


> Have you tried the Bolt with other HDMI Ports on the TV?
> 
> Also, try limiting the Bolt video settings to just 720P (No Auto ever), and work up from there.


We've tried other ports, and the settings trick.


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

What happened, can’t. Or can it?

My Bolt with TCL played back 3 Premier League soccer games this morning in a manner I didn’t think possible. Picture was fine and performed ff, pause, and reverse normally. But the audio contained the stadium sounds with artificial crowd noise, sound of ball kicked, and stadium announcer WITHOUT the program announcer. Captioning could be switched on and off, containing the text of the program announcer. The SAP was completely blank on all three games. 

This phenomenon was true for all 3 games the TiVo recorded. Some commercials had program sound others did not.

Rebooting the TiVo made playback audio and video of the same games normal. The SAP then was identical to the main channel on the only game I checked. Bummer.

How were the stadium sound and program announcer sound separated and one deleted? They may be on separate subcarriers? In which case I want the option to be selectable for watching games taking place in empty stadiums.

.


----------

